# baby cockatiel becoming aggressive



## Chisana (Mar 4, 2015)

my :grey tiel: Lulu - 8 weeks old <3 , and she is starting to show aggressive behavior. 
sometimes when on her perch and I move my hand close to get her to step up, she would screech and start biting at my hand and moving her head all over nibbling at me, and it's starting to hurt because her beak is stronger now.
she becomes cranky and attacks after she eats and I clean her feathers -she hates it, but I can't leave her with mushy food all over her face and chest feathers!

she's still sweet sometimes during the day she would cuddle and let me pet her head, but I'm afraid she might become more aggressive. 

what can I do about that? is this a phase of growing up?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I was just in the pet store with Rocko yesterday and there was 1 baby cockatiel in a cage by himself and he was very aggressive and I think he was also sick but I think he was housed alone because he was probably bullying the others and he tried to bite me and he tried to bite Rockos feet because Rocko flew to the cage.Your bird is probably just growing up she will most likely stop and you said when u try to get her to step up she nibbles all over your hand Rocko does that too but only when hes on his sleeping perch but he dosent hurt me I think it just means they dont wanna move right now.


----------

